# Introducing... ME!



## Anthony Petini (Jan 29, 2020)

Hey there,

New user, my name is Anthony and I look forward to helping as many as I can and hope to receive some great insight as well.

Thanks!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Anthony Petini said:


> Hey there,
> 
> New user, my name is Anthony and I look forward to helping as many as I can and hope to receive some great insight as well.
> 
> Thanks!


*Welcome to TAM!*


----------

